# A "Knock-Off"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a request from a 2cooler who had lost his Mont Blanc, and wanted to see how close I could come...His preference..silver fittings on a nice looking darker burl (used Ambroyna on this 'un)

Whatcha think, Clint ??...it's a comin' atcha..Hope it fills the bill..Came out pretty nice I think...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang Jimbo...you are getting good! That is a fine looking work of art. Awesome job. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That is a beautiful pen !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Now I would not call it a "Knock Off" when it's a true custom piece of art.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice, and I love Ambroyna burl. A very slick looking wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Very nice, and I love Ambroyna burl. A very slick looking wood.


LOL..Sorry, MY BAD...after my nose spray this AM it is very clear that I used a piece of Camphor Burl instead of Ambroyna.. My sniffer don't work very good except for mebbe a couple of hours after my AM squirt...

Still a nice lookin stick, though.. Usually I can tell sawing or drilling or turning when I'm turning cedar or camphor...but this one snuck by me..


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Mighty fine work of art Mr. Jim.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great - as always. Better hope Mont B. don't file suit against you.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

beautiful - as usual! not a "knock off" but one of a kind original piece of art

ladyfish


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang Jim you keep this up and one of these days you are going to become a pen maker.

Nice looking pen!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sure looks like Amboyna to me !
I guess they are similar ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This one IS Amboyna, ET...Spent two days on this booger and it's as close as I'll ever get to perfect... This dude is going in MY pocket....:biggrin:


----------

